# Laser Projection - Christmas Project



## theatreman22 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I've recently received a lot of help from this forum but now I'm stuck again with something different. I'm looking at investing in a *DJ* 310mW RGB Laser Light DMX SOUND MODE PARTY CLUB BAR (copied and pasted)*

However I already have a USB to DMX dongle. I'd like to just use that, my pc and the projector to create laser light shows but I'm not sure what I'd use to design the graphics and then show them. I looked at Pangolin LD2000 but know that that is way out of my league. Anybody know what I could use to show laser images through DMX?

Thanks
theatreman22


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

My guess is that for this type of unit there will be specific loadable designs that you can use from a library that the manufacturer provides. Have you checked with them?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 24, 2010)

Most of those kind of lasers are intended just to make cool patterns in smoke or haze than really be projected onto any surface....

Also I know you're in Burmuda but it is worth saying that in the US to use a laser that large you would need a variance from the FDA.


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 24, 2010)

The lowerend dmx lasers are typically using dmx to just turn the laser projector on or off or to select the patterns that are pre stored. For graphics that you design you typically need a projector with an ILDA interface that allows you to control the scanners directly and they you typically need the software to drive it. 

Sharyn


----------



## theatreman22 (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks everybody. this is helpful.


----------

